# My new bike, ready to hit the trails...!!



## Highway Star (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, new to me at least.  I haven't been on a bike since I was a kid, but decided to get into it as a summer activity.  Got it off craigslist for a couple hundred or so, the guy said it was a downhill race bike but that he never got to ride it at the ski resorts so he had to sell it.  It's nearly new....so I bought it...







I've also got my cases of mt. dew, so I'm ready to hit some sweet jumps and tear up the local trails.....probably Killington too this summer. 

I can ride in my jeans and ski helmet, right?  

Anybody up for a bike-off???


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2009)

Johnnypoach would be jealous.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

Will there be any MTB TR's?


----------



## thorski (Apr 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Well, new to me at least.  I haven't been on a bike since I was a kid, but decided to get into it as a summer activity.  Got it off craigslist for a couple hundred or so, the guy said it was a downhill race bike but that he never got to ride it at the ski resorts so he had to sell it.  It's nearly new....so I bought it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a junk wal-mart bike that would fail miserably and probably kill it's rider if it went down killington.
Does sundown have mountain biking???


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2009)

thorski said:


> Does sundown have mountain biking???



It's been suggested and I think Jarrod seriously considered it, but the general consensus is with great "free" places to ride nearby (Nepaug, Nassahegan, etc.) it wouldn't be that lucrative. Catamount has some DH MTB I think...


----------



## thorski (Apr 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> It's been suggested and I think Jarrod seriously considered it, but the general consensus is with great "free" places to ride nearby (Nepaug, Nassahegan, etc.) it wouldn't be that lucrative. Catamount has some DH MTB I think...



I have often wondered about those woods a bit past GB. 
My hope is they some wood runs there with snowmaking. They could double as mountain biking trails, but yeah it might not be lucrative enough.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 23, 2009)

thorski said:


> That is a junk wal-mart bike that would fail miserably and probably kill it's rider if it went down killington.
> Does sundown have mountain biking???



I think it will be fine as long as I don't grab too much front brake.


----------



## thorski (Apr 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I think it will be fine as long as I don't grab too much front brake.



careful of that, front brakes can be touchy. 
I almost think i'd rather be seen in a kia then on that thing.
 Naaa don't be silly.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I think it will be fine as long as I don't grab too much front brake.


 and you'll be wearing a full-face ski helmet, right?;-)


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> and you'll be wearing a full-face ski helmet, right?;-)



Downhill hillers run the full face.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2009)

Mountain Bike OFF!!!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Downhill hillers run the full face.


Hell yeah!  I've heard that all the top 30 skiers at Killington wear full face helmets also.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Hell yeah!



Don't get so excited.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm just hyper by nature. Then again, I've never had a bad day...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Johnnypoach would be jealous.



Isn't Johnnie's chrome beauty a Next?  It looks very similar.

Too bad it doesn't have a kickstand, I'd be more interested if it did.

Got any close-ups of that awesome looking bash guard??


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 23, 2009)

thorski said:


> That is a junk wal-mart bike that would fail miserably and probably kill it's rider if it went down killington.



Agreed, better off spending a few hundred more and get something low end from a real mountain bike manufacturer (Cannondale, Trek, etc....).  1 day at Killington on the fire roads will kill that bike (speaking from experience as when I was young and dumb I thought my Murray could handle the big K and it failed miserably). 

Good luck.


----------



## thorski (Apr 24, 2009)

You put 10 guys on those going down killington at hi-speed and you have a real chinese downhill. I would pay to see that carnage.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Apr 24, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> Agreed, better off spending a few hundred more and get something low end from a real mountain bike manufacturer (Cannondale, Trek, etc....).  1 day at Killington on the fire roads will kill that bike (speaking from experience as when I was young and dumb I thought my Murray could handle the big K and it failed miserably).
> 
> Good luck.




our favorite son paid $200 for his bike and you're telling him it's better to spend $600?

why?  especially at the price range of $200-500, isn't it all about the components on the bike and not the frame?  why pay for a brand name frame like cannondale or trek for a cheap bike?


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> our favorite son paid $200 for his bike and you're telling him it's better to spend $600?



Highway Gnar didn't buy that bike.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Highway Gnar didn't buy that bike.



Yes I did, and it's sweet!!!  I slayed the bike path last night.


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Yes I did, and it's sweet!!!  I slayed the bike path last night.



Well, then you're an idiot _and _you got ripped off. Congratulations.


----------



## thorski (Apr 24, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> our favorite son paid $200 for his bike and you're telling him it's better to spend $600?
> 
> why?  especially at the price range of $200-500, isn't it all about the components on the bike and not the frame?  why pay for a brand name frame like cannondale or trek for a cheap bike?



Handmade in U.S.A.


----------



## SKidds (Apr 24, 2009)

I doubt he actually bought it.  It probably didn't cost new at Walmart what he said he paid for it used.  Can he really be as stupid as he is annoying?  Nah, he's just looking for an in to be annoying in more places!

As for spending money on a bike, a small amount of research can net you something much better for a couple hundred.  That's what I paid for my Fischer Hoo Koo.  You are definitely better off getting a higher end bike a bit more used than a shiny almost-new Next.  Better components, better frame, lighter weight, etc., etc.  Nowadays just because something says Shimano on it doesn't mean you are getting a great component either.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I slayed the bike path last night.



This is funny to me.

Kinda like bragging about doing laps in the kiddie pool  :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> This is funny to me.
> 
> Kinda like bragging about doing laps in the kiddie pool  :lol:



I pee in the kiddie pool... even to this day.  Stand right on the edge and let it rip.  :lol:


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 24, 2009)

Ahh you guys got me.  I only paid $120 for it....same model sells for $180 at walmart.  I though you guys would think it was a pro bike because of the suspension and disk brakes.  I wish I could have gotten something top of the line like the mongoose blackcomb:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8399258



> When you look at a bike like this your problably thinking overkill, well you would be wrong. The ride is really comfortable, there is no resistance with the disc brakes, the gears shift smoothly but will require fine-tuning when you by it, but all bikes do. The bike itself is built like a rock. Three months after I bought this bike I was hit by a car. I thought the bike was going to need major repairs, but to my surprise there was nothing wrong with it. This bike is a great product and priced just right.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> I bought the Mongoose Black Comb 6 months ago. What attracted me to the bike was the frame its really crazy looking, its very sporty, and high tech looking. I get compliments about the bike every where I go all the time by people. They tell me how nice, + Hot the bike is. Its a great bike it drive nice, shifts are smooth, the disc brakes are great, easy to replace the pads, + they also stop on a dime even in the rain. The front shocks are nice hits bumps pretty good,+ doesnt bottom out ever know matter how big the bump with the 75mm of travel which is a decent amount of travel. The rear shock is adjustable to suit your comfort zone. I love it especially the way I have mine set up when hitting bumps it doesnt hurt it cushions really good. It actually bounces on the bumps if set right. It doesnt bottom out. I noticed that the rear tire wears out before the front tire does. I still have the original front tire for 6 months now, and its still like new. And the other thing I had to replace was the chain. I also had to adjust the front + rear derailures. I only ride it on the rode, and some little trails. It rides really good, with no resistance on the rode even with the knobby tires it has on it. Its easy to clean. Maintnence is easy if your mechanically inclined you can do the brakes,+ cables, tires, tubes, chain, shifters, + shifter cables, hand grips, lubing cables, lubing the chain etc. I suggest who ever is thinking of buying this bike do it. Its a great bike for the price.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> This is funny to me.
> 
> Kinda like bragging about doing laps in the kiddie pool  :lol:



I'm gonna kick ass at my hike tomorrow..FKNA..I'm skipping off rocks and shit!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 24, 2009)

That looks like Pedros Bike...the Sledgehammer from Napoleon Dynamite..LMBFAO!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 30, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Yes I did, and it's sweet!!!  I slayed the bike path last night.



I pissed myself when I read this at work. 

Speaking of which, I should probably change....


----------



## tjf67 (May 1, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Well, new to me at least.  I haven't been on a bike since I was a kid, but decided to get into it as a summer activity.  Got it off craigslist for a couple hundred or so, the guy said it was a downhill race bike but that he never got to ride it at the ski resorts so he had to sell it.  It's nearly new....so I bought it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude when you pick up a fat chick at a bar you dont take pics and show her to your friends.  Have fun


----------



## SkiDork (May 1, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That looks like Pedros Bike...the Sledgehammer from Napoleon Dynamite..LMBFAO!!



I wonder if he took it off any sweet jumps?


----------



## TheBEast (May 1, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Dude when you pick up a fat chick at a bar you dont take pics and show her to your friends.  Have fun



This is the best quote of this whole thread!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 2, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> I wonder if he took it off any sweet jumps?



ahahaha


----------



## Highway Star (May 5, 2009)

Does anyone have any tips on wheelies or jumps?  

I tried to ride up a curb last night and couldn't jump my rear tire up so it hit the curb and the rear tire went flat and the tire has some wobble now too.  

How do I get the rear tire in the air?  Do I need those baskets for the pedals?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Does anyone have any tips on wheelies or jumps?
> 
> I tried to ride up a curb last night and couldn't jump my rear tire up so it hit the curb and the rear tire went flat and the tire has some wobble now too.
> 
> How do I get the rear tire in the air?  Do I need those baskets for the pedals?



Same principle as an 'ollie' on a skateboard


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Do I need those baskets for the pedals?



Yes.


----------



## Highway Star (May 5, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Same principle as an 'ollie' on a skateboard



I've neve been into skateboarding, but I did rollerblade for a while.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I've neve been into skateboarding, but I did rollerblade for a while.



I guess the proper terminology would be bunny hop on a bike, but its the same principle as an ollie where you get the front of the bike up as high as you can then throw your weight forward, which flattens out the bike in the air while lifting the the back wheel off the ground.  Baskets help, but are not necessary.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOG87mTWa58&feature=related


----------



## marcski (May 5, 2009)

I can't tell if this is like an SNL skit or not...


----------



## Grassi21 (May 5, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Does anyone have any tips on wheelies or jumps?
> 
> I tried to ride up a curb last night and couldn't jump my rear tire up so it hit the curb and the rear tire went flat and the tire has some wobble now too.
> 
> How do I get the rear tire in the air?  Do I need those baskets for the pedals?





Greg said:


> Yes.



Are you talking about toe cages and/or clipless?  If so, you don't need them to bunny hop.  I CAN NOT bunny hop yet.  But this video goes over bunny hops and the rider does not use anything to attach his feet to the pedals.



A couple more video tutorials on this guys page...

http://www.secretreality.com/2008/02/mountain-bike-tutorials.html


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Are you talking about toe cages and/or clipless?  If so, you don't need them to bunny hop.  I CAN NOT bunny hop yet.



You missed my sarcasm. And many more of you are missing Highway Gnar's failed attempt at humor. :roll:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> You missed my sarcasm. And many more of you are missing Highway Gnar's failed attempt at humor. :roll:



In my defense, when Highwaystar refers to himself fruit booting, I'm going to believe him


----------



## Grassi21 (May 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> You missed my sarcasm. And many more of you are missing Highway Gnar's failed attempt at humor. :roll:



Ok.  I want a pic of HS on that bike for proof.  And no weird pseudo-emo look on his face either.  This could be a great photoshop contest.


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Ok.  I want a pic of HS on that bike for proof.  And no weird pseudo-emo look on his face either.  This could be a great photoshop contest.



He'll need to include today's newspaper in the shot to prove it too. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (May 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> He'll need to include today's newspaper in the shot to prove it too. :lol:



Cool.  Let's make it happen.  Maybe you can roll up North and take a vid to document the photo shoot.?


----------



## Highway Star (May 5, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Are you talking about toe cages and/or clipless?  If so, you don't need them to bunny hop.  I CAN NOT bunny hop yet.  But this video goes over bunny hops and the rider does not use anything to attach his feet to the pedals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think my bike has enough suspenaion to jump like that.


----------



## Highway Star (May 5, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I guess the proper terminology would be bunny hop on a bike, but its the same principle as an ollie where you get the front of the bike up as high as you can then throw your weight forward, which flattens out the bike in the air while lifting the the back wheel off the ground.  Baskets help, but are not necessary.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOG87mTWa58&feature=related



I'm talking about hopping the bike up while moving, not while standing in one place.  Why would anyone do that?  He looks silly.


----------



## TheBEast (May 5, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Are you talking about toe cages and/or clipless?  If so, you don't need them to bunny hop.  I CAN NOT bunny hop yet.  But this video goes over bunny hops and the rider does not use anything to attach his feet to the pedals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone know what the name of that song is in the soundtrack of that video?  Got a nice funky beat to it!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I'm talking about hopping the bike up while moving, not while standing in one place.  Why would anyone do that?  He looks silly.



apply the same physics while you're moving.  He was demonstrating while standing still so that easier for people to see the motion involved, which is exactly as I described.  Get the front tire up as high as you can, thrust your weight forward and the bike flattens out lifting the back tire off the ground.

maybe you should stick to fruit booting if that's too difficult for you to figure out


----------



## Grassi21 (May 5, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> Anyone know what the name of that song is in the soundtrack of that video?  Got a nice funky beat to it!



Band/Group - Lo Fidelity Allstars
Song - Battleflag
Album - How to Operate with a Blown Mind

I downloaded that track after watching the vid a few times.


----------



## RENO (May 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> You missed my sarcasm. And many more of you are missing Highway Gnar's failed attempt at humor. :roll:



:lol:


----------



## RENO (May 5, 2009)

Finally got vid of HS attempting to bunny hop over a chain...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 5, 2009)

At the Bush we sold off the rental fleet at the end of last summer, the heavy duty downhill bikes flew out the door at $600. We had Iron Horse, perfect timing in that the company recently went bellyup.

Waiting for the arrival of our new fleet of Rocky Mountain bikes. A decent dedicated downhill MTB start at $1800. With only 9 gears they are not good for anything else. :lol:

The Bush, kmart, Plattkill and Mt Snow have good reps for downhill biking. I hear alot of great things about a MTB park over in NH, Highland.
http://www.highlandmountain.com/


----------



## Highway Star (May 5, 2009)

I need to go to walmart to buy a new rear tube and a pump.  Anyone know what size I should get?


----------



## RENO (May 5, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I need to stick a pump in my rear tube.  Anyone know what size I should get?


Fixed it for U...  :razz:


----------



## Highway Star (May 6, 2009)

So I was able to get a new tube by reading the size off the tire, it was 26", just in case anyone was wondering.  Got a couple pilers, took off the rear tire, took out the tube, etc, etc.  Hour and a half later I was.ready to rock again.  

I tried hopping while standing still but I couldn't balance, I'd just sort of  fall over when I tried to stop.  So I was trying to hop a can in the driveway, but couldn't clear it yet.  It's really tough compensating for the suspension.  I'll keep at it though.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2009)

So will you actually post up a MTB Trip Report?


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> So will you actually post up a MTB Trip Report?



I prefer he keep his idiocy to one thread.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> I prefer he keep his idiocy to one thread.


 Party pooper :dunce:


----------



## TheBEast (May 6, 2009)

RENO said:


> Finally got vid of HS attempting to bunny hop over a chain...



This kid's lucky he didn't break his neck!!!

This thread is such a train wreck.   I LOVE IT!  LMAO!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> This kid's lucky he didn't break his neck!!!
> 
> This thread is such a train wreck. I LOVE IT! LMAO!


----------



## Highway Star (May 6, 2009)

I'm going to slay some dirt roads tonight, I'll let you know how it goes.....if I don't get attacked by cougars.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 6, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I'm going to slay some dirt roads tonight, I'll let you know how it goes.....if I don't get attacked by cougars.



You will definitely get attacked by cougars if they see your GS turn video..do you know Staceys Mom???


----------



## skiboarder (May 7, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You will definitely get attacked by cougars if they see your GS turn video..do you know Staceys Mom???



She's got it goin' on.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 7, 2009)

skiboarder said:


> She's got it goin' on.....



you know her..she always has Sunny Delight when I mow the lawn..


----------



## skiboarder (May 8, 2009)

LOL, that's funny.  If you like the song, check out the album.  "Greetings Interstate Manangers" by Fountains of Wayne.  It is excellent.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2009)

skiboarder said:


> LOL, that's funny.  If you like the song, check out the album.  "Greetings Interstate Manangers" by Fountains of Wayne.  It is excellent.



will do..I bet all the songs are on youtube..now I have the Staceys Mom song stuck in my head...HighwayStar..do you have any action shots of you on the trails???  Maybe that will make this place less of a sausage fest...actually it might make this place more of one..


----------



## Highway Star (May 8, 2009)

So, I tried riding down some stairs, and almost went over the bars.  So the next time around I got back behind the seat and managed narrowly miss hurting myself.  I'm getting better!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> So, I tried riding down some stairs, and almost went over the bars.  So the next time around I got back behind the seat and managed narrowly miss hurting myself.  I'm getting better!!!



Hell Yeah..I used to like riding my bike down steps and also jumping steps on my inline skates..I also like to ski down steps..


----------



## Highway Star (May 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hell Yeah..I used to like riding my bike down steps and also jumping steps on my inline skates..I also like to ski down steps..



I think I could ride down something like that on my bike!!!


----------



## 2knees (May 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> You missed my sarcasm. And many more of you are missing Highway Gnar's failed attempt at humor. :roll:




the responses are making me cringe.......


----------



## Highway Star (May 12, 2009)

So, I borrowed a GPS, and clocked myself on a hill near my house.  58 mph max speed.  It felt fast, but do you think that's realistic?


----------



## TheBEast (May 12, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> So, I borrowed a GPS, and clocked myself on a hill near my house.  58 mph max speed.  It felt fast, but do you think that's realistic?



No way.  I'm maxing out my road bike on some big down hills around 40 mph.....58 on a mountain bike like yours, not a chance.


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> No way.  I'm maxing out my road bike on some big down hills around 40 mph.....58 on a mountain bike like yours, not a chance.



Newsflash everybody. HS doesn't have that POS bike, didn't borrow a GPS, and didn't ride any mountain bike 58 MPH. Can we stop feeding into his idiocy now?


----------



## Highway Star (May 12, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> No way.  I'm maxing out my road bike on some big down hills around 40 mph.....58 on a mountain bike like yours, not a chance.



40 mph?  On a road bike?  That seems kind of slow.  Can't they go like 35mph on flat ground?


----------



## Highway Star (May 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Newsflash everybody. HS doesn't have that POS bike, didn't borrow a GPS, and didn't ride any mountain bike 58 MPH. Can we stop feeding into his idiocy now?



Hey, don't call my bike a POS!   It's a perfectly acceptable entry-level bike.

Not everybody needs a hi-end bike....I can compensate with my athletic ablity.


----------



## 2knees (May 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Newsflash everybody. HS doesn't have that POS bike, didn't borrow a GPS, and didn't ride any mountain bike 58 MPH. Can we stop feeding into his idiocy now?



actually, this thread is quite humorous.


----------



## TheBEast (May 12, 2009)

2knees said:


> actually, this thread is quite humorous.



Anyone have a "feeding the fire" emoticon?  :smile:


----------



## RENO (May 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Newsflash everybody. HS doesn't have that POS bike, didn't borrow a GPS, and didn't ride any mountain bike 58 MPH. Can we stop feeding into his idiocy now?



:lol: It is entertaining though! :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (May 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> So, I borrowed a GPS, and clocked myself on a hill near my house.  58 mph max speed.  It felt fast, but do you think that's realistic?



Holla S!  You must be training real hard to achieve speed like that.


----------



## Highway Star (May 13, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Holla S!  You must be training real hard to achieve speed like that.



My jeans were flipping all over the place, and the visor on my full face popped out of place.....it was sick.  Rear wheel started shaking like a jackhammer.


----------



## thorski (May 13, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> My jeans were flipping all over the place, and the visor on my full face popped out of place.....it was sick.  Rear wheel started shaking like a jackhammer.



DUDE-you need to be careful of a bike with hi-tech brakes like that one.
If they are adjusted to tight they can send you right over the handlebars.
At the speed you are talking you could really get hurt.
Look for the MtBSE sign at your loal bike shop for a trained professional to adjust those brakes.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> My jeans were flipping all over the place





Is mountain biking in jeans as ghetto as skiing in jeans?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 14, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Is mountain biking in jeans as ghetto as skiing in jeans?


gaper is as gaper does...


----------



## gorgonzola (May 14, 2009)

don't tell that to the dh/dj crowd....


----------



## Highway Star (May 14, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> don't tell that to the dh/dj crowd....



Do you think I can do some dirt jumping on my bike, if I ride smooth?


----------



## gorgonzola (May 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Do you think I can do some dirt jumping on my bike, if I ride smooth?



heck yea


----------



## MonkeyBrook (May 14, 2009)

I wouldnt trust that bike on my driveway.


----------



## RENO (May 15, 2009)

thorski said:


> DUDE-you need to be careful of a bike with hi-tech brakes like that one.
> *If they are adjusted to tight they can send you right over the handlebars.*At the speed you are talking you could really get hurt.
> Look for the MtBSE sign at your loal bike shop for a trained professional to adjust those brakes.



One can only hope...:smile:


----------



## thorski (May 15, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Do you think I can do some dirt jumping on my bike, if I ride smooth?



I think that bike is actually made to dominate the skateboard bmx type parks. You should  rock it with jeans and an aldo nova t-shirt if you want the respect of the skate punks.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 16, 2009)

bump for stoke!!!


----------



## Highway Star (May 18, 2009)

So, I finally got up the nerve to ride off some bigger drops and ledges.  About 2-3ft.  Is that small to medium sized?  They weren't that difficult, pretty flat before and after the drop, so they were pretty easy to ride off and land....

Anyway, the bike makes a huge clunking sound and shudders badly when I land.  The bike seems a bit less solid and the wheels don't feel smooth anymore.  Is there anything I should look at on the bike to make sure it's ok?


----------



## Greg (May 18, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Is there anything I should look at on the bike to make sure it's ok?



No. Go bigger! :razz:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 18, 2009)

2-3 feet is definitely small..hit a 10 footer and I'll be impressed//.


----------



## Highway Star (May 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> No. Go bigger! :razz:



I've read that you're not supposed to go more than 5 feet to flat, so do you think I'll be ok with that?


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2009)

You should be able to handle 6 on that fine machine.


----------



## Highway Star (May 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You should be able to handle 6 on that fine machine.



Have you ever gone 2-3' to flat?   Can those cruiser bike whitewall wheels handle it?


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Have you ever gone 2-3' to flat?   Can those cruiser bike whitewall wheels handle it?



No, I stick to paved bike paths.  I don't even ride off of curbs.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> No, I stick to paved bike paths.  I don't even ride off of curbs.


...and that's why you are not one of the top 30 skiers at Killington bvibert!  :???:


----------



## MRGisevil (May 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## thorski (May 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> No, I stick to paved bike paths.  I don't even ride off of curbs.



Do you slay the bike path?


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2009)

thorski said:


> Do you slay the bike path?



No.  People walking their dogs routinely pass me.


----------



## thorski (May 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> No.  People walking their dogs routinely pass me.



that's a good one


----------



## Highway Star (May 20, 2009)

I bet he looks super cool on the bike path with all his riding gear and those white wheels!


----------



## thorski (May 20, 2009)

I am wondering how he keeps them clean. Bvibert do you use the westleys whitewall cleaner in a foam spray or do you use the gallon of concentrated formula?


----------



## SKidds (May 20, 2009)

thorski said:


> I am wondering how he keeps them clean. Bvibert do you use the westleys whitewall cleaner in a foam spray or do you use the gallon of concentrated formula?


Niether.  After he collects his bacon grease to lube the chain, he applies a little mimosa to the white walls.  Acidity in the oj cuts the grime, bubbles in the champagne lift the dirt.  All part of his bike maintenance breakfast.


----------



## bvibert (May 20, 2009)

My bike never gets dirty because I only ride on the paved bike paths.  If it gets a little dirty then I take it to the bike shop to have it cleaned.  I'm not sure what they use.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 20, 2009)

We really need an official AZ Hall of Fame for threads just like this one.


----------



## thorski (May 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> My bike never gets dirty because I only ride on the paved bike paths.  If it gets a little dirty then I take it to the bike shop to have it cleaned.  I'm not sure what they use.



Your new profile pic makes me think you need some alumalloy.


----------



## icedtea (May 21, 2009)

All this dirt jumping will probably equal a sore taint.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 21, 2009)

Here's HighwayStar's next bike
http://cgi.ebay.com/2003-Yeti-ASR-S...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Highway Star (May 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Here's HighwayStar's next bike
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2003-Yeti-ASR-S...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



I like the shinyness of my bike better.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 22, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I like the shinyness of my bike better.


 I figured that shinyness would be all caked over in mud by now


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Here's HighwayStar's next bike
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2003-Yeti-ASR-S...s=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



good price


----------



## Highway Star (May 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> good price



Don't get into a bidding war you guys....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Don't get into a bidding war you guys....



ahahahahahahahha


----------



## Highway Star (May 27, 2009)

So, now that bivert broke his full suspension bike, and has a hardtail...........I have a better bike!!  Because full suspension is always better!


----------



## Highway Star (May 28, 2009)

So, now that I've been doing bigger drops in the 2-3 ft range and some DH, I'd like to pick up some pads.  Any advice on that?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 28, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> So, now that I've been doing bigger drops in the 2-3 ft range and some DH, I'd like to pick up some pads.  Any advice on that?


Go back to Walmart?


----------



## RENO (May 29, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> So, now that I've been doing bigger drops in the 2-3 ft range and some DH, I'd like to pick up some pads.  Any advice on that?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 30, 2009)

reno said:


>



lmbfao!!!!


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

Time for Highway Tard to get a new bike. A Jet Bike!





http://www.wired.com/autopia/2009/06/jet-bike/

:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Time for Highway Tard to get a new bike. A Jet Bike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that looks like a good idea... :roll: 

Should be perfect for HS.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Time for Highway Tard to get a new bike. A Jet Bike!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe he should pass on that bike so pat can finally keep up on the climbs....


----------



## 2knees (Jun 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> maybe he should pass on that bike so pat can finally keep up on the climbs....



keep riding your bike to friendlys and you're gonna need that extra horsepower just to get around town tubby.


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

2knees said:


> keep riding your bike to friendlys and you're gonna need that extra horsepower just to get around town tubby.



Ouch. The gloves come off. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 2, 2009)

2knees said:


> keep riding your bike to friendlys and you're gonna need that extra horsepower just to get around town tubby.



friendly is where all the techy gnar is at.  its a nice place to sess on the way to the deli.  i'll put extra weight in my pack and still beat you on most climbs....


----------



## 2knees (Jun 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> friendly is where all the techy gnar is at.  its a nice place to sess on the way to the deli.  i'll put extra weight in my pack and still beat you on most climbs....



Friendlys is home to the Blizzard, the Cookie Puss, and Fudgie the Whale!

which one is your fav?  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

2knees said:


> Friendlys is home to the Blizzard, the Cookie Puss, and Fudgie the Whale!
> 
> which one is your fav?  :lol:



You're confusing Friendly's with Dairy Queen and Carvel. Everyone knows Friendly's is the home of the "Giant Crowd Pleaser"






:-o


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 2, 2009)

2knees said:


> Friendlys is home to the Blizzard, the Cookie Puss, and Fudgie the Whale!
> 
> which one is your fav?  :lol:



Bliizard - Dairy Queen
Cookie Puss and Fudgie the Whale - Carvel.

I pride myself in knowing these things.  Blizzards are far superior due to their infinite customization.  

How's the old man softball league going?  I heard they switched you to RF.....


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> You're confusing Friendly's with Dairy Queen and Carvel. Everyone knows Friendly's is the home of the "Giant Crowd Pleaser"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do the top 30 skiers at Kmart go?


----------



## 2knees (Jun 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Bliizard - Dairy Queen
> Cookie Puss and Fudgie the Whale - Carvel.
> 
> I pride myself in knowing these things.  Blizzards are far superior due to their infinite customization.
> ...




No they kicked me off the team entirely!  Actually, we didnt field our Arch Sports Pub softball team this year.  We've been kicking ass and taking names in the GHISL since 1998 but we lost 2 players to injury before the season started and a couple more had their work schedules change leaving us with not enough players.

I know you care deeply though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 2, 2009)

2knees said:


> No they kicked me off the team entirely!  Actually, we didnt field our Arch Sports Pub softball team this year.  We've been kicking ass and taking names in the GHISL since 1998 but we lost 2 players to injury before the season started and a couple more had their work schedules change leaving us with not enough players.
> 
> I know you care deeply though.



I do care.  You are the lax-hater....  :-(  ;-)  I remember you talking about hanging it up at short stop because of arm strength.  I'm a good listener.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I do care.  You are the lax-hater....  :-(  ;-)  I remember you talking about hanging it up at short stop because of arm strength.  I'm a good listener.



i'm not a lax hater bro, i'm just a ball buster.

and yes, my arm finally gave out on me so its not that big of a deal to me.  Playing softball but not being the shortstop would be like skiing but not being able to ski bumps.


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 4, 2009)

I slayed the singletrack yesterday afternoon, and did some good climbing.  Getting the bike dialed in for when Killington opens for biking!!!


----------



## Greg (Jun 4, 2009)

Not sure about anyone else, but I'm kinda over this thread...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not sure about anyone else, but I'm kinda over this thread...



Then stop encouraging the dope.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not sure about anyone else, but I'm kinda over this thread...



same here..


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 6, 2009)

I need some better material.  And a better bike.  Then I can start calling people out for bike-off's........!!!


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 12, 2009)

My wheels area gettin pretty banged up lately....anyone know where I can get a good cheap pair of mag wheels?  I had a pair on my BMX a long time ago, and they were pretty durable.  Thanks!


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 19, 2009)

So, I'm thinking about ugrading to a better bike.  I want something that will stand up to rougher riding, bigger jumps and drops.  When I ride off something 2ft with my current bike, it makes horrible sounds and feels like it's going to fold in half.  The wheels are flexy and the tires are wimpy.  Any ideas?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> So, I'm thinking about ugrading to a better bike.  I want something that will stand up to rougher riding, bigger jumps and drops.  When I ride off something 2ft with my current bike, it makes horrible sounds and feels like it's going to fold in half.  The wheels are flexy and the tires are wimpy.  Any ideas?



Mongoose//as anybody who spends over $500 on a bike got ripped off..


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 30, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Mongoose//as anybody who spends over $500 on a bike got ripped off..



Are you saying I should get a mongoose?


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 10, 2009)

So, I've been saving some cash, and I'm ready to throw down $1000 or so for a good used bike I can actually ride as ski resorts with.  Been looking at ebay a bit and the local craigslists.  Should I get a full downhill bike?  How much is too much?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2009)

Greg has a great bike for sale for $1000


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 10, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Greg has a website for sale for $119



Fixed it for you...


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 10, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Greg has a great bike for sale for $1000



Ok serious, I'm looking for something more hardcore, and not drenched in gaper steeze...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Ok serious, I'm looking for something more hardcore, and not drenched in gaper steeze...



good luck finding a better bike than that one for a grand


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 10, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> good luck finding a better bike than that one for a grand



I want more of a downhill/freeride bike, which from what I understand can be had used for $1000-$1500.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't be a dope.  Make Greg an offer on his bike, kiss the ring and you'll be all set.


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Don't be a dope.  Make Greg an offer on his bike, kiss the ring and you'll be all set.



Greg, I offer you $119 for your bike.

Happy?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 10, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Greg, I offer you $119 for your bike.
> 
> Happy?








Ok troll...back into your box


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Ok troll...back into your box



times 2


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 20, 2009)

So, I was out riding around in the woods in a new spot, and found some BIG drops people had setup, 5 ft all the way up to 10 ft.   No way I was going to ride my NEXT off of those!!!  Does anyone have any real advice about picking up a decent used downhill bike that can handle a 10 ft drop?


----------



## JD (Jul 21, 2009)

You don't need a DH bike for those drops.  Look on busted spoke . com.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2009)

I suggest one of these:




Complete with rocket booster to help propel you off those drops...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I suggest one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can take that off some sweet jumps for sure!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I suggest one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to take that off some sweet jumps..


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 13, 2009)

Bump!!!  The NEXT has been awesome this year.  A month or so ago I took it on a 100 mile road ride and did it in only 8 hours!  

Anyway, I'm looking into geting or making some studded snow and ice tires so I can go out and slay the gnar during the winter.  Any advice on that?


----------



## Rambo (Nov 14, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Bump!!!  The NEXT has been awesome this year.  A month or so ago I took it on a 100 mile road ride and did it in only 8 hours!
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking into geting or making some studded snow and ice tires so I can go out and slay the gnar during the winter.  Any advice on that?


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 17, 2010)

Bump! Looking forward to another great season on the bike paths and jumping off some stairs!


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 17, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> Bump! Looking forward to another great season on the bike paths and jumping off some stairs!



Rip it up Dude!!!!


----------



## Highway Star (May 3, 2010)

Bump....I'm still looking to get a upgraded bike.  Maybe a Mongoose?


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 28, 2010)

Bump.  Jumped off some stairs this weekend and slayed the bikepath gnar.


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 7, 2011)

Got a few more cases of mountain dew and I'm ready to hit the bike paths again this year!!!  Do you think they are dry yet?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2011)

That's the same lame pic you used last year.  I'm beginning to think you don't own a bike at all... :roll:


----------



## Highway Star (May 17, 2012)

Bump!  For this year I've upgraded from Mountain Dew to Red Bull.  What kind of upgrades do I need to make to the bike to be able to hit a 10ft+ drop?  Bigger forks?


----------



## Grassi21 (May 17, 2012)

Highway Star said:


> Bump!  For this year I've upgraded from Mountain Dew to Red Bull.  What kind of upgrades do I need to make to the bike to be able to hit a 10ft+ drop?  Bigger forks?



Stoked to see you are still riding!  If you want to be really "core"  convert that thing to a single speed!  Happy trails.


----------



## drjeff (May 17, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> Stoked to see you are still riding!  If you want to be really "core"  convert that thing to a single speed!  Happy trails.



Come on now Grassi,  everyone who's really core this year is riding a 29" unicycle


----------



## Grassi21 (May 17, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Come on now Grassi,  everyone who's really core this year is riding a 29" unicycle



Dope!


----------



## Highway Star (May 17, 2012)

That looks somewhat uncomfortable, and there's no way I could hit a 10 ft drop with that....


----------



## Highway Star (May 17, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> Stoked to see you are still riding! If you want to be really "core" convert that thing to a single speed! Happy trails.


 
Why would I do that.....?   That would be like riding around without shifting.


----------



## Nick (May 17, 2012)

Nice wheels. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2012)

Highway Star said:


> Bump!  For this year I've upgraded from Mountain Dew to Red Bull.  What kind of upgrades do I need to make to the bike to be able to hit a 10ft+ drop?  Bigger forks?



Where's the pics?


----------



## Highway Star (May 18, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Where's the pics?


 
I want to see a pic of you hitting a 10ft drop first....!


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2012)

Highway Star said:


> I want to see a pic of you hitting a 10ft drop first....!



I never claimed to have hit a 10 foot drop.  You're the one claiming to have a sweet Red Bull bike, so lets see it!


----------



## Trekchick (May 18, 2012)

Grassi21 said:


> Stoked to see you are still riding!  If you want to be really "core"  convert that thing to a single speed!  Happy trails.


Seriously, I had a pretty big mt bike crash last year, with multiple fractures, and a concussion.  By the time I was healed enough to get back on the bike, it was time to ski. 
sooooo, this spring, I've been really apprehensive to get back on the bike, or try anything interesting, until I got the SS down.  There is something simple and childlike about the SS that gets my juices flowing and ready to play. 

I'm still not super comfortable on the Fuel yet, but thanks to the Klein SS, I'm on my way back.


----------



## o3jeff (May 18, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I never claimed to have hit a 10 foot drop.  You're the one claiming to have a sweet Red Bull bike, so lets see it!



I've seen you do about a 6-8" drop!


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 1, 2013)

Bump! Still rockin the NEXT on the bike paths, and I droped some stairs the other day!!!


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 1, 2013)

For this year I repainted parts of the bike, new decals, and added parts like the horn and bike seat.  It's pretty awesome now!!!  I particularly like the girps I put on the bar ends, they are super comfortable for long straightaways on the bike path.


----------



## RENO (Aug 2, 2013)

I think this is more your style...


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 17, 2014)

Bump, starting to think about getting ready to hit the bike paths!!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 17, 2014)

Sweet. Put up some epic trip reports of you slayin' that tar


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 21, 2014)

How do you guys do larger drops like this?  Biggest I can go lately is about 2ft to flat.


----------



## Wyatte74 (Apr 23, 2014)

you need 29" wheels to go bigger!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2014)

I just saw this footage of HS and his buddies on an epic ride:


----------



## Wyatte74 (Apr 23, 2014)

love that vid! ha!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2014)

Wyatte74 said:


> love that vid! ha!



I guess that Bike-Off did not end so well.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 24, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I just saw this footage of HS and his buddies on an epic ride:



Not me, and that has to be totally fake.


----------



## Wyatte74 (Apr 24, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I guess that Bike-Off did not end so well.



it depends on what their goal was...maybe they (HS) meant to do that


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 29, 2014)

I go huge, but not that huge.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 29, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> I go huge, but not that huge.



We have heard you go that way!


----------



## Highway Star (May 27, 2014)

Hit some sick bike paths and rode down some stairs this weekend!!!


----------



## WoodCore (May 27, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> rode down some stairs this weekend!!!



Did you check the frame for cracks??


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 19, 2014)

Bump!  Was a pretty good bike season.  Hit some pretty challenging bike paths and dirt roads, and dropped some stairs.  Great workout!


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 24, 2015)

Can I hit jumps like this on my NEXT?  If not, what do i need?  A 29er?


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 30, 2015)

If you really want to progress to the next level, you're gonna need to ditch your breaks.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 13, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> If you really want to progress to the next level, you're gonna need to ditch your breaks.



"...ditch your breaks".   Is that like technique thing?  I don't get it.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 13, 2015)

I assume you two mean brakes.


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 16, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I assume you two mean brakes.



I still don't get it.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 16, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> "...ditch your breaks".   Is that like technique thing?  I don't get it.



You read something that Domeskier wrote and then took it seriously?

I don't get it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Highway Star (Apr 20, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> You read something that Domeskier wrote and then took it seriously?
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> ...



All I know is that when I'm riding, I try to avoid going into ditches.  So I don't see what he's talking about.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 24, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> You read something that Domeskier wrote and then took it seriously?
> 
> I don't get it.



If there's one think I don't joke about, it would have to be bike riding!



Highway Star said:


> All I know is that when I'm riding, I try to avoid going into ditches.  So I don't see what he's talking about.



Remove your brakes and the ditches will be a piece of cake.  If things get hairy, just jam your foot in the forks.


----------



## Highway Star (May 4, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Remove your brakes and the ditches will be a piece of cake.  If things get hairy, just jam your foot in the forks.



That sounds like a REALLY bad idea.


----------



## Domeskier (May 4, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> That sounds like a REALLY bad idea.



All the kids down by the skate park swear it's a surefire way to the pros.  I've been thinking about removing the edges from my skis and hitting some icy zipper lines to prepare for the podium in 2018.  I hope Paddy Deneen is not reading this and getting any ideas, because I'm super litigious.


----------



## benski (May 4, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Remove your brakes and the ditches will be a piece of cake.  If things get hairy, just jam your foot in the forks.



Did your orthopedist or local ER tell you that? I think not braking is why I went over my handlebars and broke my arm last time I road my bike. Good for the doctors but bad for me.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 5, 2015)

benski said:


> Did your orthopedist or local ER tell you that? I think not braking is why I went over my handlebars and broke my arm last time I road my bike. Good for the doctors but bad for me.



He joking around.


----------



## Highway Star (May 6, 2015)

All this talk about brakes got me thinking. I don't use my front brake for obvious reasons, far to easy to go over the bars.  I always use my rear brake, so it seems like its wearing out and doesn't work as well as it should.  Is it possible to swap my front brake to the rear of the bike?


----------



## dlague (May 6, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> All this talk about brakes got me thinking. I don't use my front brake for obvious reasons, far to easy to go over the bars.  I always use my rear brake, so it seems like its wearing out and doesn't work as well as it should.  Is it possible to swap my front brake to the rear of the bike?



Just swap the tires derailleur and all!


----------



## Highway Star (May 6, 2015)

Upon doing further research, I have determined that at least 50% of bicycle accidents are directly caused by the front brake.  I will be removing my front brake as soon as possible, I urge everyone to do the same to avoid serious injury.  Proof - just look at how many people go over the bars in this video:


----------



## Domeskier (May 6, 2015)

I hooked my brakes up to the opposite levers to screw over potential thieves for just that reason.  Problem is, I usually forget that I did that.  I now ride with a sweet full face helmet and more body armor than Iron Man!


----------



## Highway Star (May 6, 2015)

I'm going to continue riding in jeans and a full face like I always have.


----------



## marcski (May 7, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> I'm going to continue riding in jeans and a full face like I always have.


Same outfit that you ski in, huh?


----------



## Highway Star (May 7, 2015)

marcski said:


> Same outfit that you ski in, huh?



Yes, effective and stylish!


----------



## Highway Star (May 7, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I hooked my brakes up to the opposite levers to screw over potential thieves for just that reason.  Problem is, I usually forget that I did that.  I now ride with a sweet full face helmet and more body armor than Iron Man!



So, I looked at my brakes in detail last night, apparently I have a DISC brake in the front, and a VEE brake in the back of the bike.  I have no idea way they call it a VEE brake, it looks much more like an "H" to me.  Anyway, it gave me the (revolutionary?) idea that I could actaully move the front brake to the rear of the bike, while keeping the existing rear brake in place.  So both brake levers work a rear brake!!!  Brilliant! I'll be attempting to do this shortly, it should bolt right up.


----------



## Domeskier (May 7, 2015)

Excellent idea, HS.  As summer nears, the bike paths will be swarming with children and it really pays to be able to stop on a dime.  It might be worth seeing if you could also add a coaster brake, just in case the VEE brake and the disc brake both fail.


----------



## Highway Star (May 8, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Excellent idea, HS.  As summer nears, the bike paths will be swarming with children and it really pays to be able to stop on a dime.  It might be worth seeing if you could also add a coaster brake, just in case the VEE brake and the disc brake both fail.



That sounds pretty awesome, but I sometimes like to spin my pedals backwards when cruising along.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 8, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> That sounds pretty awesome, but I sometimes like to spin my pedals backwards when cruising along.



Bro, you still rocking pedals? Amateur.


----------



## Highway Star (May 8, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Bro, you still rocking pedals? Amateur.



Is this what you're talking about?  I'd say I look much cooler riding my NEXT than you look riding one of those things.


----------



## Highway Star (May 27, 2015)

How do you do larger drops to flat?  I saw this video of a rider doing a larger stair drop and she is clearly too far forward and messes up her front wheel:


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2015)

Kelly McGarry is a dude.  His brakes over heated and failed half way down the stairs.


----------



## Highway Star (May 29, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Kelly McGarry is a dude.  His brakes over heated and failed half way down the stairs.



Seriously?  Do you think I need to worry about my brakes overheating?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Seriously?  Do you think I need to worry about my brakes overheating?



Nope, that's not a problem if you take them off.


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 2, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Nope, that's not a problem if you take them off.



I'm not taking them off.  I'm moving the front disc brake so I have two in the rear.  Do you know anything about that?  I'm getting ready to drill holes in the frame and the hub to fit the disc and brake.  I also need a longer cable to reach around to it.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 2, 2015)

You'll get better stopping power if you put both brakes on the front.


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 2, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> You'll get better stopping power if you put both brakes on the front.



With the kind of extreme riding I do, two brakes in the front would make me go over the bars way too easy.


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 24, 2015)

So, I finally got by dual rear brake setup up and running and it works awesome!  Had to drill holes in the hub and rig up an adapter.  Many trips to the hardware store.  Anyway, I was thinking again about getting some mag wheels, but they would have work with both a "disc" brake and a "vee" brake.  I'd like to get my bike to look like this one if at all possible:


----------



## C-Rex (Jun 25, 2015)

If you want more stopping power, just get an adapter and put a bigger disk in the front.  Adding to the rear won't do anything for you.  You'll just skid a lot.  You won't go over the bars if you keep behind the saddle when you descend.


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 25, 2015)

C-Rex said:


> If you want more stopping power, just get an adapter and put a bigger disk in the front.  Adding to the rear won't do anything for you.  You'll just skid a lot.  You won't go over the bars if you keep behind the saddle when you descend.



When I grab both brakes now, the rear brake locks up in an instant and I stop very safely and quickly.  Of course, I don't go with huge skidmarks all over the place.   Its pretty unlikely you could stop as quickly with a front brake, you'd go over the bars.


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 26, 2015)

That Hummer is a sweet ride!  I just decked out my Surrey with some custom mag wheels.  Tapped me out for now, but when I save up some more money, I'm going to add knobby tires and a few more gears to hit up some trails.


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey you guys must play radball right? You think I can get into it with my NEXT? Anything involving bikes and being rad, I can get into.

[video=youtube;VRgFG90fmHI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=309&v=VRgFG90fmHI[/video]


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 30, 2015)

No hand breaks and bikes that go in reverse when you pedal backwards?   You would mop the floor with those guys on your NEXT!


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 1, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> No hand breaks and bikes that go in reverse when you pedal backwards?   You would mop the floor with those guys on your NEXT!



I'm an expert at anything Rad, so I'm pretty sure I'd be good at this.


----------



## RENO (Jul 9, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> I'm an expert at anything Rad, so I'm pretty sure I'd be good at this.


This is the most idiotic thing I've seen so, yes, you'd be good at it liverlips! :dunce:


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow, over 30,000 views!  Thanks to everyone who made this thread possible and helped me get into biking!


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 11, 2015)

So, does anybody know where I can get the fat tires to convert my bike into a fat bike?  I saw a fatbike at walmart the other day, but they didn't sell the tires.  No way I'm spending $249 on another bike when my NEXT is custom and totally awesome.  

http://www.walmart.com/ip/26-Mongoo...Fat-Tire-Mountain-Bike-Navy-Blue-Red/29741123

Hopefully I can get out at Killington and slay the snow, just like these guys:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR0PyQm1_6A


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 18, 2016)

So, I was reading reddit, and I saw that SRAM was coming out with a 12-speed bike.  Who are these fools?  My bike has been 18-speed for many years now, how behind the times can they be and still exist as a company?

https://www.reddit.com/r/MTB/comments/41xt21/sneaky_sram_12_speed_1050_drivetrain/


----------



## Puck it (Feb 18, 2016)

Highway Star said:


> So, I was reading reddit, and I saw that SRAM was coming out with a 12-speed bike.  Who are these fools?  My bike has been 18-speed for many years now, how behind the times can they be and still exist as a company?
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MTB/comments/41xt21/sneaky_sram_12_speed_1050_drivetrain/


You are an idiot!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2016)

Puck it said:


> You are an idiot!



Isn't that pretty much the point of this whole thread?


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 18, 2016)

Puck it said:


> You are an idiot!



The real idiots are people buying 12-speed bikes!


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 19, 2016)

I was thinking about upgrading my Pentium with some SRAM but that doesn't sound like such a good idea now.


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 23, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> I was thinking about upgrading my Pentium with some SRAM but that doesn't sound like such a good idea now.



Yeah, I think you need to upgrade to a smaller tower and an LCD before more SRAM.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 23, 2016)

Highway Star said:


> Yeah, I think you need to upgrade to a smaller tower and an LCD before more SRAM.



If the SRAM only has 12 speeds I probably don't even need such a big air conditioner to keep it cool.  I lost a sweet ANSI dragon I was making for my BBS last year when my 386 overheated, so I'm a little gun-shy.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey, are any of you guys running Z-Torque Cranks?  They're the next big thing in performance biking, anybody know where I can get a pair?

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...cle-cranks-ride-faster-longer-easier?ref=live


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 16, 2016)

Highway Star said:


> Hey, are any of you guys running Z-Torque Cranks?  They're the next big thing in performance biking, anybody know where I can get a pair?
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...cle-cranks-ride-faster-longer-easier?ref=live




I hope you're joking. It looks like that business idea failed to get even 50 backers and died in 2012. Ridiculous concept IMO.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 18, 2016)

mlctvt said:


> I hope you're joking. It looks like that business idea failed to get even 50 backers and died in 2012. Ridiculous concept IMO.



I'm serious, check out this testing!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be2VeQ2UHqY


----------



## Highway Star (May 12, 2016)

So, since I always like to stay ahead of the technological curve, I'm think about picking up an e-bike, or an e-bike conversion kit.  If I could get my NEXT modded up like this, it would be even more awesome:






Can I do it for under $100?


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 13, 2016)

^It looks like it needs solar panels also.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Highway Star (May 24, 2016)

So, I was shopping online a bit, and ran across a deal on this bike, think I'm going to pick it up!


----------



## Domeskier (May 24, 2016)

I can't quite tell if you have enough redundant breaking power on that bike, but it appears to be lacking a complete set of pads.  I saw a primo set for sale while surfing my WebTV.  The bike is just to show off the pads, so don't get your hopes up like I did:


----------



## Highway Star (Aug 2, 2016)

Guys, a buddy of mine gave me some hockey pads to use while downhilling. Does this look ok?


----------



## ironhippy (Aug 3, 2016)

that's just silly, obviously you don't need the trapper.

See if you can trade it for a left handed blocker, then you'll be good go.


----------



## OBrayan (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi guys, I am not very experienced in cycling but I really enjoy a good ride anyway. So, I was looking for new spots for cycling. I have just found a new app called Goflow where I can actually see recent bike reports worldwide. It is very cool, especially when I need to check the spots quickly or to find friends to cycle together!


----------



## ironhippy (Aug 10, 2016)

nice plug for an app that already exists in several forms, hope you're good you're trying to enter a saturated market.


----------



## Highway Star (Jan 12, 2017)

OBrayan said:


> Hi guys, I am not very experienced in cycling but I really enjoy a good ride anyway. So, I was looking for new spots for cycling. I have just found a new app called Goflow where I can actually see recent bike reports worldwide. It is very cool, especially when I need to check the spots quickly or to find friends to cycle together!



I've been using this app all the time,  It helps me avoid gapers, because I see places where people have reported about, avoid those places.


----------



## Highway Star (May 8, 2017)

Back for another season!  I painted the bike and got a bunch of new gear!


----------



## Highway Star (Jun 18, 2018)

Hey guys!  Was thinking about picking this bike up off amazon!  Looks awesome!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R9LY5OK/ref=sspa_dk_hqp_detail_aax_0?psc=1


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jun 18, 2018)

thorski said:


> I almost think i'd rather be seen in a kia then on that thing.




KIA make dope cars these days. Peep Stinger GT 3.3L 6cyl TT 4 door. Subaru/Honda/Nissan got nothing as good in that price range. Infinity G60 Red Sport maybe


----------



## sull1102 (Jun 19, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> KIA make dope cars these days. Peep Stinger GT 3.3L 6cyl TT 4 door. Subaru/Honda/Nissan got nothing as good in that price range. Infinity G60 Red Sport maybe


.... Subaru WRX STI... Honda Civic Type R... Both significantly better handling vehicles with racing heritage to back it up as well. I love the Stinger GT, think it'll be a nice step forward on Hyundai's way to making the two brands separate from their cheapo deapo pasts. When the Stinger can actually win something on Sunday that will be when people start to really look at it. 

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Highway Star (Jul 16, 2018)

Guys, should I pick this up for cruising round town?


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 23, 2018)

Highway Star said:


> Guys, should I pick this up for cruising round town?



I don't see how you could go wrong with this one.  For years, bike manufacturers have been encouraging us to take their products into mountains and forests, but have left us completely defenseless against the moose and bears and panthers and crocodiles that live in them.  These guys are giving you the security of a compound bow in place of a structurally superfluous down tube.  With a seat that properly conforms to a guy's sensitive anatomy.  I'm a little concerned about the lack of reflectors, but I do not recommend riding bicycles after sunset anyway, except in extreme emergencies and always with a reflective vest.


----------

